# baby platys!



## sarcastickitten (May 26, 2012)

My sunset platy just gave birth (again) to a healthy batch of babies! So far I have about 10 that are 3 months old, 15 or so that are 2 months old and now a brand new bunch that are only a few hours old... There were a few casualties, the mom was a lot more stressed in my new breeding trap, guess I will be going back to my old one  I haven't been able to count how many survived this time, they are very active! Haha

thanks for reading and sharing my joy!
Kitten

P.S I am selling the juvenile platys, I have an add in the classified section ;-)


----------

